# TAX RETURN or Backpacker Super Return from 49aud!



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

WE DO TAX RETURN or Backpacker Super Return OVER PHONE OR EMAIL ALSO!! We are highly experienced, talented professional accountants based in the CBD of Melbourne. We are one of the franchisees of Mas Tax Accountants who have many years’ experience in accounting services. We provide bookkeeping, tax and all range of accounting services for all individuals, small & medium sized businesses and self managed superannuation funds. • Individual Tax Returns • Basic bookkeeping & financial statements preparation • Business Activity Statements (BAS) and Installment Activity Statements (IAS) • Multiple / Late Years no problems (we'll even try and get rid of any fines for no extra charge!) • Business Returns (from Sole Traders through to large Company Returns) • Self Managed Super (SMSF) returns We are also proactive and innovative business advisers working closely with our clients & business partners in achieving sustainable business growth, by ensuring highest technical and professional standards. Through our group companies, we also provide other services but NOT limited to: • Financial Planning (Insurance, Investments, Wealth creation, Superannuation and more) • Real Estate (Rentals, resells, off the plan, direct property and more) • Mortgages (residential loans, personal loans, car loans, commercial loans and equipment finance and more) CALL US ON 1300 50 60 80 TALK TO OUR QUALIFIED ACCOUNTANTS. You don t have to be in the office to get your tax return done. Just simply call us, we can do the rest for you.


----------

